# Mr. Puppy!



## John M (Jun 8, 2014)

Here's my best friend Charlie, just hangin' out and playin' with his Piggy.


----------



## Justin (Jun 8, 2014)

he looks very happy! nice pup!


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 8, 2014)

He's a beauty, John; looks like the perfect companion!


----------



## John M (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for your comments guys. 

Tom, you hit the nail on the head. He IS a perfect companion! He goes with me everywhere. He loves the car and he always gets super excited when I pick up my keys. I rarely leave the house without him. Obviously, I can't take him into some stores; but, hardware stores and garden centres typically welcome dogs. 

Unfortunately, Home Depot Canada recently became a very dog-unfriendly place. Dogs are now banned in their stores. Without warning, even though I'd taken Charlie with me many dozens of times, I was actually forced to leave my local HD last year because of the new policy. Of course, Charlie was on a short leash and behaving himself perfectly; but, they insisted that I leave. I was surprised at how deeply this affected me. I felt very humiliated and insulted. For me, it was as if they had said: "We don't like your kid. Get out." Charlie is my family. He's better behaved than most children that tag along with a parent in these places. Heck, he's better behaved than some adults. So, I switched to shopping at Rona. At Rona, dogs are welcome and the cashiers even have treats to offer to customer's dogs. Over the past year, HD has lost about $1,500.00 in sales to me directly because of their new anti-dog attitude.

However, I find that the vast majority of the places that I take him, he's warmely welcomed and fussed over by both staff and customers. My bank and horticultural supplier actually encourage me to bring Charlie in with me so that they can meet him. He's on a first name basis with the staff at my local Tim Horton's drive through! When I go for a coffee and a sandwhich, I always buy Charlie a gently warmed ham and cheese tea biscuit - no butter. Plus, the ladies at the window always give him a plain Timbit as an extra treat. Charlie LOVES going to Tim's and I love seeing him so happy!


----------



## Justin (Jun 8, 2014)

my German Shepherd mix used to love going to the Tim Horton's drive through as well. She always got a treat from the staff there.


----------



## Hera (Jun 8, 2014)

He's beautiful. Love the smile in the last pic.


----------



## Carkin (Jun 8, 2014)

Awww...he looks so sweet! Those pics make me want to reach out and give him a pat


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 8, 2014)

Beautiful pooch!


----------



## eaborne (Jun 8, 2014)

Great coat he has!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 8, 2014)

Very nice. He looks like a sheltie/border collie cross. I used to have a border collie and he was like you describe your friend, and was like my son (but smarter than his dad!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 9, 2014)

Beautiful Puppy!

Ramon


----------



## John M (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks again, everyone. He is very special to me!



cnycharles said:


> Very nice. He looks like a sheltie/border collie cross. I used to have a border collie and he was like you describe your friend, and was like my son (but smarter than his dad!)



He's supposed to be a Border Collie/German Shepherd cross...and yes, he's VERY smart. He catches on to things very quickly. I got him at just exactly 6 weeks old and he was house trained within only a couple hours! He did one piddle in the house shortly after arriving. He was told that was bad (in a stern voice) and taken outside and when he piddled again, this time on the grass, he was praised and fussed over a huge amount and told that was good. He "got it" right away and from that point on, he ran to the door and asked to go outside whenever he had to do anything. I never had to clean up after him again. I was so pleased with my smart new puppy!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice dog.


----------



## cnycharles (May 2, 2015)

So how's Charlie?


----------



## Marco (May 2, 2015)

Awesome Puppy. Looks very happy.


----------



## abax (May 2, 2015)

Hey Charlie! I see you have your faithful piggy still. I
wonder how many times your human friend has sown that
piggy back together again. You're about eight years old
now I think and you know everything a good boy should
know. Here's a big hug and a smooch on the nose!

Auntie Angela


----------



## John M (May 8, 2015)

Charlie is doing great! 'Still the best Puppy in the world! I'll take some fresh photos soon and post them.


----------



## iwillard (May 8, 2015)

Gorgeous pup! 

I agree with cyncharles,nose may be either Sheltie or standard Collie crossed with Border Collie. Although I have had Border Collies with similar long/thin noses but the coat is definitely Border Collie rough coat.


----------



## John M (May 9, 2015)

Hmmm? That's interesting. I've always thought of Charlie as a Border Collie x German Shepherd cross. That's what the breeder said his parents were. However, then I saw someone elses dogs recently that were supposed to be that cross and they looked a LOT more German Shepherd. I can see that Charlie may be a Standard Collie x Border Collie. That makes more sense. Whatever he is, he's a GREAT pup and I love him to bits! He turns 9 years old on May 25.


----------



## cnycharles (May 9, 2015)

I forgot I'd posted that. He does have long nose like a German shepherd and the way genes mix you never know what you will see! From his quick learning capability he certainly sounds like a border collie  One I used to have loved a fuzzy pink pig/sheep and would chew on it lazily sometimes. The squeaker only lasted a few hours

Hey, I just read the last sentence, his birthday being may 25th, one day after mine! I can't divulge the years though, disbelief is setting in...


----------

